# Egg Sharing



## nanook (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi, We've already got 1 child and are experiencing secondary infertility... We cant really afford IVF and our consultant has spoken about egg sharing as a way of doing it cheaper..  we'd really appreciate it if anyone has any experience and/or advice they can share with us.  Thanks


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi there - have you looked on the egg share board and ask there as they will give you loads of information on egg share.

Egg share is something ive thought about as it brings the cost of IVF to almost half price.

Kate xx


----------



## nanook (Jul 27, 2007)

Hiya yeah I had a look on there and read a few bits and pieces...  I was quoted £500 so thats a lot cheaper than IVF!! x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello.just a question...do you need icsi or just ivf?we went to lister in london todo es.its 104.50 for licence fee and £100 for dh bloods.if you need icsi its £1195 extra on top.i live in fareham so i understand what travels like as weve done 2 cyles of es there.one bfn,one bfp which we mc.theyre really nice there.

hayley


----------



## nanook (Jul 27, 2007)

Hiya, Im not sure if we need all that other stuff, we've got a further meeting with our consultant on Friday so Ill ask about all that.  Basically it could turn out quite expensive as well than??  thats a nightmare..


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well different clinics charge dif things.one may give you free icsi but charge blood tests and one may charge you icsi but free blood tests they are all different.i know locally to us theyre arnet any clinics that do egg share so london is your best bet.the easiest thing is if all goes ok and you go for a clinic that charge cheap for icsi but charge for bloods get them done with doc if theyl do them for you.my doc wouldnt do the screenin becuase of funding in our area.


----------



## nanook (Jul 27, 2007)

My consultant does the egg share at his private clinic which is in southampton somewhere - Ill def ask about all the other things though..  Thanx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

didnt think there was any es in our area.what clinic is it?

hayley


----------



## nanook (Jul 27, 2007)

Not exactly sure to tbh we only touched on it for the first time last week but he said he'd be happy to do it for us himself at his clinic... Ive got another meeting with him on Friday Ill let you know - could be I got the wrong end of the stick but Im pretty sure its in Soton!!


----------



## sailorgirl (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi nanook

Had not noticed you were from Southampton - hope you are ok.

A girl I met when I was in Bristol has just had successful ICSI/egg share under Mr Fountain at Salisbury.  I know she would be happy to chat to you. She posts as CJ - send her a IM or you can catch up with her on the Bonkers Bristol Girlies under Gloucestershire.

Sailorgirl


----------



## nanook (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Sailorgirl, Im fine thanx hun... cant w8 till Friday to see my consultant and hopefully put the wheels in motion.  

Thanks for the contact Ill get in touch with her over the next few days after our next appointment, when Im a little clearer as to what is going on.

How are you x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi i know The Wessex Fertility centre in Southampton does egg share! xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello again.ive had another look and they do do es there but v expensive.you have to pay a fee.licenec fee,any drugs you use,and an icsi fee.

fee for..
ec.et.counselling,scans,follow up app £680
licence fee £104.50
dr drugs £102
stims £500-£1600
icsi £850 
dont know about your consultation though
  
this is v expensive when all we had to pay for was licence fee and icsi fee together as £1299.95.
so the v expensive

hayley


----------



## nanook (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats a bit rubbish!! god what a nightmare - My meeting has been cancelled now and it dosent look like we're gonna get to see anyone for a few weeks but Ill have a word with him and see what he says.  Thanks for looking into it for me..  x


----------

